# Help! Coolant leak confusion.



## Vunley (Dec 21, 2007)

So I've been having some problems with my coolant leaking. We found the source. It's the little pump/turbine/sensor thing under the intake manifold. WTF is that part called? I want to buy a new one. <3


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Help! Coolant leak confusion. (Vunley)*

It's likely the "coolant after-run pump".
More often than not, it's the hose connections / clamps / pump O-Ring that is leaking. Typically the pump itself is fine unless the housing is cracked. Some folks install new hoses while in there.
Davenew on AW measured and posted the size of O-Ring for the pump.
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/2169903.phtml


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Help! Coolant leak confusion. (Vunley)*

Yup the after run pump. I had mine go about 3 months ago. Replace it and while you are it also change the thermoswitch to a lower temperature one so that damn pump actually runs sometimes! Check the forums for the part numbers and how to replace it ( thermo switch )


----------

